# Slap Yo Daddy Rub Grilled Chicken Thighs



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 22, 2015)

Defrosted three chicken thighs and seasoned with Slap yo Daddy Chicken Rub and put back into the fridge to blend with meat.







Grilled @400* for 20 minutes







Served with baked potato that I baked in the BGE The Slap yo Daddy Chicken Rub was delicious addition to the chicken as I remember it.

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadfix (Sep 22, 2015)

Awesome!  Love them chicken thighs!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice!  We so love our food porn here!


----------

